# I just changed the battery and now it won't accelerate.



## Trebor Almasy (Jul 5, 2004)

Okay I just changed the battery on my 95 Nissan Altima, and now it runs, but it won't accelerate and the dash lights and stuff won't come on. It does have a security system, and I have heard that, that may cause problems when inserting a new battery, if any one has any information on this i would be most appreciative.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you maybe knock the big red clip loose on the positive terminal? go and check all of your connections again. there shouldnt be any problems from just disconnecting your battery. unless - you didnt by chance hook the battery up backwards at first did you?


----------



## Trebor Almasy (Jul 5, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> did you maybe knock the big red clip loose on the positive terminal? go and check all of your connections again. there shouldnt be any problems from just disconnecting your battery. unless - you didnt by chance hook the battery up backwards at first did you?


Nope I didn't connect anything wrong. The problem before was that the battery was bad and when it sat for a while the battery would drain. We changed the battery and now it runs, but it doesn't accelerate. I remember hearing that certain anti theft devices would screw with that stuff, and there is a 'code' to get it back to working order, but I don't know the code.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Double check all of the fuses and fusible links in the car.

Troy


----------



## Trebor Almasy (Jul 5, 2004)

Yep it was the fusable links, thanks a lot man. Running fine now.


----------



## Redcar (Aug 4, 2005)

What is the fusable links?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Redcar said:


> What is the fusable links?


wow... huge bump...

a fusible link is a short section of wire that has a smaller diameter than the rest of the circuit. When current flow in the circuit exceeds that of the fusible link, the wire melts and interrupts the circuit.


----------

